# Formular submit button ...



## EraserOfEarth (27. Juli 2003)

Also ich habe in einem Frameset in einem Frame ein kleines login formular, und ich möchte, dass wenn man auf submit klickt der frameset gesprengt wird, so wie sonst bei einem link mit _top


THX im vorraus


----------



## SuperUser (27. Juli 2003)

```
... <form ... target="_top"> ...
```


----------



## Fabian H (27. Juli 2003)

```
<form target="_top" action="bla.html" method="post">
```


----------



## SuperUser (27. Juli 2003)

@Nuinmundo: Brauchst du immer so lange, deine Antworten zu schreiben?


----------



## EraserOfEarth (27. Juli 2003)

wie peinlich, ich war der meinung ich hatte das versucht, naja

noch ne andere frage:
 wie kann ich denn eine automatische weiterleitung machen bei der ich auch target="_top" angeben kann??


----------



## SuperUser (27. Juli 2003)

Müsstest du halt vorher im Link angeben … Oder du benutzst ein Javascript, das den <frame>-Rahmen den Garaus macht (hat aber beileibe nichts mit PHP zu tun):


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
 if(top!=self)
  top.location=self.location;
//-->
</script>
```

Moritz


----------

